# Anyone else's tortoise wag their tail??



## Jhwells46 (May 7, 2014)

I'll try and take a video of my leopard Tippy in the act, but has anyone else ever seen their tort wagging their tail? I've noticed that Tippy does it about every other day. She did it a few times right before she peed, but most of the time she does it when she's just takin a stroll around her table. Almost as if she's thinkin "yep, I got cushy digs." It's really quite adorable


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 7, 2014)

I've only ever noticed 1 of my Leopards do the tail wag. It's the baby Elmo and "he" only does it while in a soak.
Lol


----------



## Jhwells46 (May 7, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> I've only ever noticed 1 of my Leopards do the tail wag. It's the baby Elmo and "he" only does it while in a soak.
> Lol


Isn't it the cutest stinkin thing?? >D


----------



## bouaboua (May 7, 2014)

We have couple Radiated tortoise doing that all the time.


----------



## Jhwells46 (May 7, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> We have couple Radiated tortoise doing that all the time.


Oh wow! I would love to someday have a Radiated. They are so beautiful! Glad to know this isn't an isolated incident, and others do this as well.


----------



## ascott (May 7, 2014)

Yes, all of the torts have certain times/events that generate the wagger...and no matter which one it is....is the damn cutest thing and will stop me in my tracks just to watch them do it....so fun.


----------



## inkling13 (May 8, 2014)

Huh, Tortellini my Red Foot wags her tail back and forth right before she poops. It acts as an early warning system if I have her out of her cage, let's me know when things are about to get messy. I'd always just assumed all tortoises did that but I just it's just one of her quirks


----------



## Jhwells46 (May 8, 2014)

inkling13 said:


> Huh, Tortellini my Red Foot wags her tail back and forth right before she poops. It acts as an early warning system if I have her out of her cage, let's me know when things are about to get messy. I'd always just assumed all tortoises did that but I just it's just one of her quirks


I love the name Tortellini!


----------



## christinaland128 (May 8, 2014)

Mine wag when they pee or poo. It's like a windshield wiper cleaning a window! Lol lol!


----------



## sissyofone (May 8, 2014)

Both of my 2 year old reds do this. Sometimes I tell myself its because their Happy.  And it is the CUTEST thing EVER.


----------



## LoutheRussian (May 9, 2014)

Lou wags his tail while roaming his enclosure 


Luke&Lou


----------



## mike taylor (May 9, 2014)

My red foots do it as they walk around . But only the three females the male you only see his tail when he poops .


----------



## Tiff (May 10, 2014)

Jhwells46 said:


> I'll try and take a video of my leopard Tippy in the act, but has anyone else ever seen their tort wagging their tail? I've noticed that Tippy does it about every other day. She did it a few times right before she peed, but most of the time she does it when she's just takin a stroll around her table. Almost as if she's thinkin "yep, I got cushy digs." It's really quite adorable


My Russian Tortoise Sovi wags her tail often. It's so cute!


----------



## Jhwells46 (May 10, 2014)

I can't get enough of her adorable little wag! It's one of the cutest things I've ever seen. We missed one of our favorite shows finale the other night because we were just watching her walk around wagging. Totally worth it!


----------



## Tiff (May 13, 2014)

Jhwells46 said:


> I can't get enough of her adorable little wag! It's one of the cutest things I've ever seen. We missed one of our favorite shows finale the other night because we were just watching her walk around wagging. Totally worth it!


It's so cute to watch!


----------



## SunnySideUp (May 17, 2014)

Pumpkin not only wags his tail, but he jerks his hips back and forth  Unfortunately I only get to see this before he does his business.


----------



## littleginsu (May 17, 2014)

My little guy waggles his tail when he poos... It's adorable!


----------

